# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  R.I.P. Pickle :'(

## KittyKatSuperStar

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f3...985/pickle.jpg

My baby carpet lost the fight for her life this morning. She was my favourite snake as she was a greedy, cheeky little monkey (I don't care what people say about reptiles having 'no personality', because they do!). She wasn't even a year old yet but contracted RI from another snake and I'm absolutely heartbroken. I simply can't understand why she didn't make it as I followed all the rules - increased her temperature by a few degrees (I double checked the temps with the vet and she ok's it), kept her humidy etc perfect and treated her with antibiotics. 

I really don't understand. I'm competely and utterly gutted. :Tears:

----------


## cassandra

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. My condolences.  :Sad:

----------


## JLC

I'm so sorry.  :Tears:  Sometimes we just never know why these things happen...and that well and truly sucks.  :Sad: 

Just know that even if most people in the world can't understand the grief from a lost reptile....WE understand completely...and I so wish I could do more than a few words on a screen to help you feel better.  :Hug:

----------


## frankykeno

I'm so sorry to read of the loss of little Pickle.  Like Judy said, most won't understand the bond we have with these incredible creatures but here at BPNet we do know.  If you want to share pictures of Pickle to help remember your time with her, we'd love to see them.

----------


## KittyKatSuperStar

Thank you so much. I feel slightly daft getting so upset (I've had to take the day off work - how sad is that!). Tried to put my pictures up using HTML but they won't show :S Any tips anyone? If anyone would like to have a peek I have an album for my animals on my myspace www.myspace.com/kittykatsuperstar

----------


## dalvers63

I'm sorry to hear about Pickle! It is always hard when a pet dies, especially when you did your best to help them. Pickle looks like a coastal? I have two coastals and they really are wonderful. I love my carpet pythons and know what you mean about their personality. 

Here's the picture of Pickle you link to above. I couldn't get to your MySpace pics without having an account...

----------


## JLC

> Thank you so much. I feel slightly daft getting so upset (I've had to take the day off work - how sad is that!). Tried to put my pictures up using HTML but they won't show :S Any tips anyone? If anyone would like to have a peek I have an album for my animals on my myspace www.myspace.com/kittykatsuperstar


Here's a thread with a video that shows how to post pics here:

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=28289

And there are other threads stickied in the Site Info forum that may be helpful as well.  I look forward to seeing more pictures.  :Smile:

----------


## KittyKatSuperStar

> I'm sorry to hear about Pickle! It is always hard when a pet dies, especially when you did your best to help them. Pickle looks like a coastal? I have two coastals and they really are wonderful. I love my carpet pythons and know what you mean about their personality.


Thanks so much for putting the picture up for me  :Embarassed:  She was a coastal x jungle and had beautiful markings. You can't really tell from the pictures but she had a perfect/uninterrupted gold line down her back - that's why I picked her :')

----------


## reptile3

I am sorry for your loss!

----------


## bsd13

Sorry. Losing any pet sucks, especially one that you've bonded with and have made a part of your family. With dogs we often speak of the Rainbow Bridge when our companions die. But it's not exclusive to dogs, or cats, or snakes, or rabbits, or anything else. Rainbow Bridge

----------


## Hotshot

I'm so very sorry to hear this :Tears:  :Tears:  she was a very pretty snake :Tears:  :Tears:

----------


## geckochick

Its really had when you try and try to help, but they go anyway. I am sorry for your loss.......

----------

